# TEMT Requirments



## Nicoleyoung (Jul 19, 2013)

I just recently received my EMT-B and plan on joining the Navy Reserve I have already been to MEPS and passed but didn't swear in because I was still in class but I put on some weight while juggling work and my EMT class, but I am losing it and hope to leave for basic soon, in I have been offered a job as a ER technician, my question is I have been told that the more certs I have the more likely I will get the corpsman job I want I have been interested in tactical medicine for and had planned on taking a tacmed course after basic but a few people I know are saying take it first I don't think I qualify to take it because you have to have a job in EMS to qualify and I don't think ER tech counts, so could I get the advice of a actual medic on what they think I should do, wait till after basic, or put off basic and try to take a tactical medicine course? or does it even matter if I take the course or not? I am 24 and been putting off the military and EMT class since graduating high school to take care of my parents and I am just ready to get out of this small town and start living my life. thank you


----------



## Luno (Jul 19, 2013)

*Contract*



Nicoleyoung said:


> I just recently received my EMT-B and plan on joining the Navy Reserve I have already been to MEPS and passed but didn't swear in because I was still in class but I put on some weight while juggling work and my EMT class, but I am losing it and hope to leave for basic soon, in I have been offered a job as a ER technician, my question is I have been told that the more certs I have the more likely I will get the corpsman job I want I have been interested in tactical medicine for and had planned on taking a tacmed course after basic but a few people I know are saying take it first I don't think I qualify to take it because you have to have a job in EMS to qualify and I don't think ER tech counts, so could I get the advice of a actual medic on what they think I should do, wait till after basic, or put off basic and try to take a tactical medicine course? or does it even matter if I take the course or not? I am 24 and been putting off the military and EMT class since graduating high school to take care of my parents and I am just ready to get out of this small town and start living my life. thank you




The only thing that will matter with getting a military job is what is listed in your contract.  Recruiters will semi-commit, tell you probabilities, and give you their advice, but if you don't have it in your contract when you sign, you don't have the job.  My recommendation is that you hold off until they can offer you the job you want.  They know if they can give it to you, you just have to get it on paper.


----------

